# Lucky and Kodi



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Here are some pics. of my pups. Enjoy.

These first few are of Kodi, our male Rottweiler. Back in January we lost him to bone cancer. Though it has been a few months we still miss him like crazy. He was such an awesome dog. He loved his family! He took protecting his kids very seriously! If anyone ever tries to tell me that Rottweilers aren't good with kids, then I know they never got to meet Kodi. My big sweet teddy bear. :smile:


Kodi with my son, Evan, back when he was younger:









Kodi with my daughter, Emma:


















I'll put Lucky in the next post.....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

This is Lucky. She is our 10 year old German Shorthair Pointer. Such a good girl! She is also really good with my kids. Very patient and sweet.










Life is RUFF when you live with a 4 year old!!! 









Yes, she has a perfect circle on her side. I think naming her "Spot" would have been too much...LOL....


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awhh such good pictures and beautiful dogs, thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Drives me nuts when people say that Rotties aren't good dogs with kids, because they really are. They're hell-bent on protecting their family. My friend had them all while growing up, and they were such sweethearts--to her...not so much to anyone else that came into their house. haha. I think they should have socialized their dogs a bit more, considering they weren't meant to be guard dogs, but yeah. They LOVED their kids. XP

Gorgeous pictures, though. I also think naming her "Spot" would have been a little overboard. haha. It is cute, though!​


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!!! Very nice pictures! Kodi is very handsome, and I can tell that he was very near and dear to you and your family. I know that it can hurt for a long time after loosing a furkid, but find peace and comfort in the memories...they will make you laugh and cry, but that is a great thing.

I actually really like rotties, all the ones that come to my work are very good dogs. Its just the few bad apples that make a bad rep for the entire breed. And there are bad apples from every breed.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG those are great! My rottie was great with kids. He would watch over my niece when she was outside, and if she was going toward the flowerbeds, or anywhere really that he thought she shouldn't go, he would "herd" her back into the middle of the yard. When she was a baby and she would cry, he would go over to her and look at you as if to say" What are you doing about this" and if you were holding her while she was crying he would mouth her feet, as if to say, "obviously you don't know what your doing, give her to me and I will take care of it!"
The dress up one is priceless!! :biggrin:


----------

